# Tiefling Names



## Dragonhelm

Are there any examples of tiefling names out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voadam

Tieflings are just humans with a tainted bloodline, so appropriate names for the humans in your game.


----------



## Dragonhelm

Voadam said:
			
		

> Tieflings are just humans with a tainted bloodline, so appropriate names for the humans in your game.




Got it, thanks!


----------



## Clueless

Tiefers can appear just about anywhere so you'd want to pick something appropriate for wherever they grew up / whoever raised them. Usually the mortal (human, elf, or whatnot) raises them. But some fiendish parents may stay in contact with their descendants, or raise them to be useful pawns - so you've got some extra options depending on the background story.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Since we've got a thread going, anyone care to share names of Tieflings in your campaigns?


----------



## Voadam

ironregime said:
			
		

> Since we've got a thread going, anyone care to share names of Tieflings in your campaigns?




Tieflings from Rigus planar gate city leading to Acheron from the Outlands:

Criella, Linaera, Verstaadt, Kiltre, Marchaud Vinton, Liera, Verankht, Zarunkumar,


----------



## Clueless

Nisha Starweather


----------



## Tonguez

Hubert Fairweather the Soul Crusher


----------



## Keeper of Secrets

They have human names but I would probably avoid giving them something as mundane as 'Bob.'  Also, it would be kind of uncool to give them a name like 'Gandolf.'  Oh, and 'Luke Skywalker' would be right out.


----------



## Tonguez

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> They have human names but I would probably avoid giving them something as mundane as 'Bob.'




Why?

I think Barry Spawn-of-Baalzebul is a perfectly good name


----------



## kenobi65

Sean O'Orcus.


----------



## exile

I played two tieflings back in second addition, one was a female wild mage named Taprika, often jokingly called Tapioca (sp? as in the pudding). The other was an adrogynous thief/mage, who could not speak above a whisper, called Hush.


----------



## Nyaricus

Here are two lists from that Thousands of Names website. The first is a list of named demons in the Satanic Bible, and the second is just a variety list from a bunch of different sources. I think quite a few would make good names for tielflings 

[sblock=The Satanic Bible]
    *  Abaddon - The Destroyer (Hebrew)
    * Adramalech - Samarian devil
    * Ahpuch - Mayan devil
    * Ahriman - Mazdean devil
    * Amon - Egyptian ram-headed god of life and reproduction
    * Apollyon - Greek synonym for Satan, the arch fiend
    * Asmodeus - Hebrew devil of sensuality and luxury, originally "creature of judgment"
    * Astaroth - Phoenician goddess of lasciviousness, equivalent of Babylonian Ishtar 
    * Azazel - Taught man to make weapons of war, introduced cosmetics (Hebrew)

    * Baalberith - Canaanite Lord of the covenant who was later made a devil 
    * Balaam - Hebrew devil of avarice and greed 
    * Baphomet - Worshipped by the Templars as symbolic of Satan
    * Bast - Egyptian goddess of pleasure represented by the cat
    * Beelzebub - Lord of the Flies, taken from the symbolism of the scarab (Hebrew)
    * Behemoth - Hebrew personification of Satan in the form of an elephant 
    * Beherit - Syriac name for Satan
    * Bilé - Celtic god of Hell

    * Chemosh - National god of Moabites, later a devil
    * Cimeries - Rides a black horse and rules Africa

    * Dagon - Philistine avenging devil of the sea
    * Damballa - Voodoo serpent of God
    * Demogorgon - Greek name of the devil, it is said should not be known to mortals
    * Diabolous - "Flowing downwards" (Greek)
    * Dracula - Romanian name for son of the devil or dragon

    * Enma-O - Japanese ruler of Hell
    * Euronymous - Greek Prince of Death (a misspelling, correct spelling Eurynomos)

    * Fenris - Son of Loki, depicted as a wolf 

    * Gorgo - dim. of Demogorgon, Greek name of the devil

    * Haborym - Hebrew synonym for Satan
    * Hecate - Greek goddess of the underworld and witchcraft

    * Ishtar - Babylonian goddess of fertility

    * Kali - Daughter of Shiva, high priestess of the Thuggees (Hindu)
    * Lilith - Hebrew female devil, Adam's first wife who taught him lust
    * Loki - Teutonic devil

    * Mammon - Aramaic god of wealth and profit
    * Mania - Etruscan goddess of Hell
    * Mantus - Etruscan god of Hell
    * Marduk - god of the city of Babylon
    * Mastema - Hebrew synonym for Satan
    * Melek Taus - Yezidi devil
    * Mephistopheles - he who shuns the light, q.v. Faust (Greek) 
    * Metztli - Aztec goddess of the night
    * Mictian - Aztec god of death
    * Midgard - son of Loki, depicted as a serpent
    * Milcom - Ammonite devil
    * Moloch - Phoenician and Canaanite devil 
    * Mormo - King of the Ghouls, consort of Hecate (Greek)

    * Naamah - Hebrew female devil of seduction
    * Nergal - Babylonian god of Hades
    * Nihasa - American Indian devil
    * Nija - Polish god of the underworld

    * O-Yama - Japanese name for Satan 

    * Pan - Greek god of lust, later relegated to devildom 
    * Pluto - Roman god of the underworld
    * Prosperine - Greek queen of the underworld 
    * Pwcca - Welsh name for Satan 

    * Rimmon - Syrian devil worshipped at Damascus 

    * Sabazios - Phrygian origin, identified with Dionysos, snake worship 
    * Saitan - Enochian equivalent of Satan 
    * Samael - "Venom of God" (Hebrew) 
    * Samnu - Central Asian devil 
    * Sedit - American Indian devil 
    * Sekhmet - Egyptian goddess of vengeance 
    * Set - Egyptian devil 
    * Shaitan - Arabic name for Satan 
    * Shiva - The Destroyer (Hindu) 
    * Supay - Inca god of the underworld 

    * T'an-mo - Chinese counterpart to the devil, covetousness, desire 
    * Tchort - Russian name for Satan, "black god" 
    * Tezcatlipoca - Aztec god of Hell 
    * Thamuz - Sumerian god who was later relegated to devildom 
    * Thoth - Egyptian god of magic 
    * Tunrida - Scandinavian female devil 
    * Typhon - Greek personification of devil 

    * Yaotzin - Aztec god of Hell 

    * Yen-lo-Wang - Chinese ruler of Hell [/sblock]

[sblock=Demon Names]-A-
Aamon (Christian demonology)
Abalam (Christian demonology)
Abalim (Christian demonology)
Abigor (Christian demonology)
Adramelech (Semitic mythology, Christian demonology)
Agares (Christian demonology)
Ahriman (Zoroastrianism)
Aim (Christian demonology)
Alal (Christian demonology)
Allocer (Christian demonology)
Allu (Akkadian mythology) 
Amaymon (Christian demonology)
Amdukias (Christian demonology)
Amduscias (Christian demonology)
Ammit (Egyptian mythology) 
Amoymon (Christian demonology)
Amy (Christian demonology)
Andhaka (Hinduism) 
Andras (Christian demonology)
Andrealphus (Christian demonology)
Andromalius (Christian demonology)
Aristaqis 
Armaros 
Armen 
Asag 
Asakku 
Asb'el 
Ashtoroth (Christian demonology)
Asmodai (Persian mythology, Jewish folklore, Christian demonology) 
Asmodeus (Persian mythology, Christian demonology and Jewish folklore) 
Astaroth (Christian demonology)
Asura (Hinduism) 
Ayperos (Christian demonology)
Ayporos (Christian demonology)
Aym (Christian demonology)
Azazel / Azaz'el (Jewish demonology) 

-B-
Baal (Christian demonology)
Balam (Christian demonology)
Balan (Christian demonology)
Baraqel 
Barbas (Christian demonology)
Barbatos (Christian demonology)
Basas'el 
Bathin (Christian demonology)
Bathym (Christian demonology)
Beal (Christian demonology)
Beale (Christian demonology)
Beall (Christian demonology)
Beball (Christian demonology)
Beelzebub (Jewish demonology, Christian demonology) 
Behemoth (Jewish demonology) 
Belial (Jewish demonology, Christian demonology) 
Beleth (Christian demonology)
Belphegor (Christian demonology)
Berith (Christian demonology)
Betryal 
Bifrons (Christian demonology)
Bilet (Christian demonology)
Bileth (Christian demonology)
Bine (Akkadian mythology) 
Bitru (Christian demonology)
Bofry (Christian demonology)
Bolfri (Christian demonology)
Bolfry (Christian demonology)
Botis (Christian demonology)
Buer (Christian demonology)
Bune (Christian demonology) 

-C-
Caacrinolaas (Christian demonology)
Caassimolar (Christian demonology)
Caim (Christian demonology)
Camio (Christian demonology) 
Carabia (Christian demonology)
Caym (Germanic mythology) 
Cerbere (Christian demonology) 
Cerberus (Greek mythology and Roman mythology) 
Charun (Etruscan mythology) 
Chax (Christian demonology) 
Cimeies (Christian demonology)
Cimejes (Christian demonology)
Classyalabolas (Christian demonology)
Corson (Christian demonology)
Crocell (Christian demonology)
Culsu (Etruscan mythology) 
Curson (Christian demonology)

-D-
Dantalion (Christian demonology)
Danyul 
Decarabia (Christian demonology)
Djinn (Islamism) 
Drudes (German folklore) 

-E-
Elathan 
Eligos (Christian demonology)
Ethniu 
Euryale (Greek mythology) 

-F-
Familiars (Christian demonology)
Flavros (Christian demonology)
Flauros (Christian demonology) 
Focalor (Christian demonology) 
Foraii (Christian demonology) 
Foras (Christian demonology) 
Forcas (Christian demonology) 
Forneus (Christian demonology) 
Forras (Christian demonology) 
Furcas (Christian demonology)  
Furfur (Christian demonology) 

-G-
Gaap (Christian demonology) 
Gader'el 
Gaki 
Gamigin (Christian demonology) 
Glassia-labolis (Christian demonology) 
Glasya-Labolas (Christian demonology) 
Goblins (European folklore, Western tradition) 
Gomory (Christian demonology) 
Gorgons (Greek mythology) 
Gremlins (European folklore, Western tradition) 
Gremory (Christian demonology) 
Grigori (Jewish demonology) 
Gualichu (Araucanian mythology) 
Gusion (Christian demonology) 
Gusoin (Christian demonology) 
Gusoyn (Christian demonology) 
Guzalu 

-H-
Haborym (Christian demonology) 
Haagenti (Christian demonology) 
Halphas (Christian demonology) 
Hanan'el 
Havres (Christian demonology) 
Hauras (Christian demonology) 
Haures (Christian demonology) 
Hiisi / Hiiet 
Hiranyaksha (Hinduism) 
Humbaba / Huwawa (Akkadian mythology) 

-I-
Iblis (Islamism) 
Imps 
Incubus (Christian demonology, Chaldean mythology, Jewish folklore) 
Ipes (Christian demonology) 
Ipos (Christian demonology) 

-J-
Jikininki 
Jinn (Semitic mythology, Arab mythology)

-K-
Kasadya 
Kimaris (Christian demonology) 
Kokb'ael 
Koshchei (Russian mythology) 

-L-
Labal (Christian demonology) 
Labasu 
Lamashtu (Akkadian mythology) 
Lamia (Bulgarian folklore, Christian demonology and Greek mythology) 
Lamiai 
Lempo 
Leraje (Christian demonology) 
Leraie (Christian demonology) 
Leviathan (Jewish demonology, Christian demonology) 
Lilin (Jewish folklore) 
Lilith (Sumerian mythology, Akkadian mythology, Jewish folklore) 
Lillu 
Lix Tetrax 
Lucifer (Christian demonology) 

-M-
Malaphar (Christian demonology) 
Malephar (Christian demonology) 
Malphas (Christian demonology) 
Malthus (Christian demonology) 
Mammon (Christian demonology) 
Marax (Christian demonology) 
Marbas (Christian demonology) 
Marchosias (Christian demonology) 
Marthim (Christian demonology) 
Mastema (Jewish demonology) 
Mathim (Christian demonology) 
Medusa (Greek mythology) 
Melchiresa / Melki-resha 
Mephistopheles (Christian folklore) 
Merihem (Christian demonology) 
Molech / Moloch (Semitic mythology, Christian demonology) 
Morax (Christian demonology) 
Murmur (Christian demonology) 

-N-
Naberius (Christian demonology) 
Naberus (Christian demonology) 
Naphula (Christian demonology) 
Neqa'el 
Ninurta (Sumerian mythology, Akkadian mythology) 
Näkki (Finnish mythology) 

-O-
Oni (Japanese folklore) 
Onoskelis 
Oray (Christian demonology) 
Orias (Christian demonology) 
Oriax (Christian demonology) 
Ornias 
Orobas (Christian demonology) 
Orobos (Christian demonology) 
Ose (Christian demonology) 
Oso (Christian demonology) 
Otis (Christian demonology) 

-P-
Paimon (Christian demonology) 
Paimonia (Christian demonology) 
Paymon (Christian demonology) 
Pazuzu (Sumerian mythology and Akkadian mythology) 
Perkele (Latvian, Lithuanian, Prussian & Slavonic mythology) 
Phenex (Christian demonology) 
Pinem'e 
Piru (Finnish mythology) 
Pithius (Christian demonology) 
Pitua (Polynesian mythology) 
Procell (Christian demonology) 
Pruflas (Christian demonology) 
Pruslas (Christian demonology) 
Puloman 
Purson (Christian demonology) 

-Q-
Qenna (Egyptian mythology) 

-R-
Rabisu (Akkadian mythology) 
Rahab (Jewish folklore) 
Raiju 
Raim (Christian demonology) 
Raum (Christian demonology) 
Robin Goodfellow (Christian demonology, English folklore) 
Ronove (Christian demonology) 
Ronwe (Christian demonology) 
Rum'el 
Rumyal 
Rusalka (Slavic mythology) 

-S-
Sabnacke (Christian demonology) 
Sabnock (Christian demonology) 
Saleos (Christian demonology)  
Sallos (Christian demonology) 
Salmac (Christian demonology) 
Samael (Jewish demonology) 
Samagina (Christian demonology) 
Satan (Jewish demonology, Christian demonology, Islamism) 
Savnok (Christian demonology) 
Scox (Christian demonology) 
Sear (Christian demonology) 
Seere (Christian demonology) 
Seir (Christian demonology) 
Semyaz (Jewish demonology) 
Separ (Christian demonology) 
Shax (Christian demonology) 
Shedim (Jewish folklore) 
Shedu (Akkadian mythology) 
Sidragasum (Christian demonology) 
Sipwese'el 
Sitri (Christian demonology) 
Sojobo (Japanese mythology) 
Sthenno (Greek mythology) 
Stolas (Christian demonology) 
Stolos (Christian demonology) 
Succubus (Sumerian & Akkadian mythology, Jewish folklore) 
Surgat (Christian demonology) 
Sydonai (Christian demonology) 

-T-
Tannin (Jewish demonology) 
Tap (Christian demonology) 
Tengu (Japanese folklore) 
Thammuz (Christian demonology) 
Tipua (Polynesian mythology) 
Tonga-Hiti (Polynesian mythology) 
Tuchulcha (Etruscan mythology) 
Tuma'el 
Tur'el 

-U-
Ualac (Christian demonology) 
Utukku (Akkadian mythology) 
Uvall (Christian demonology)

-V-
Vadatajs (Latvian mythology) 
Valac (Christian demonology) 
Valefar (Christian demonology)  
Valefor (Christian demonology) 
Valu (Christian demonology) 
Vanth (Etruscan mythology) 
Vapula (Christian demonology) 
Vassago (Christian demonology) 
Velns (Latvian mythology) 
Vepar (Christian demonology) 
Vephar (Christian demonology) 
Vine (Christian demonology) 
Volac (Christian demonology) 
Voso (Christian demonology) 
Voval (Christian demonology)  
Vual (Christian demonology)  
Vuall (Christian demonology) 

-W-
Wall (Christian demonology)

-X-
Xezbeth 

-Y-
Yasha (Hinduism, Japanese Buddhism) 
Yeqon 
Yeter'el 

-Z-
Zagan (Christian demonology) 
Zaebos 
Zepar (Christian demonology) 
Ziminiar (Christian demonology)[/sblock]

cheers,
--N


----------



## Voadam

Some more info on my Rigus tieflings:

Criella: Madame of the Spoils of War brothel, secretly a warlock and second highest ranking cultist of Belial in Rigus.
Linaera: Sadistic dominatrix in the Spoils of War, secretly warlock cultist of Belial.
Liera: "Masseuse" at the Spoils of War. Chatty. Spade tail.
Verankht: Mercykiller city guard. Said to know about Azer forgemaster murders.
Zarunkumar: Factor/representative for a warlord in the city, cruel, sadistic, decadent. His tiefling appearance is actually just a cover for this rakshasa sorcerer, highest ranking cultist of Belial in the city.
Marchaud Vinton: Concierge at the Velvet Parlor.
Verstaadt: Local city guide provided by the Velvet Parlour.
Kiltre: Skirmisher rescued from Asherake, knows secret tunnel path to Lion's gate.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I've had Tiefling NPCs in the game named:

Ravyn
Thesslin
Thorne
Kailin
Harkus Mordoba
Rutger
Harr the Spear
Sulimann
Vallenquist


----------



## Thurbane

This might be good for some inspiration...


----------



## Drowbane

Maklu Alla Xul (old 2e Tiefling-type, the name was later brought back for a BBEG), aka Makluth Xvim



			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Nisha Starweather




Nisha should be the Iconic Tiefling for 4e


----------



## Drowbane

Cool link, Thurbane, I bookmarked that.


----------



## Cage-Rattler

And, of course, don't forget Planewalker's -- and ENWorld's -- very own Ashenbach.


----------



## Particle_Man

Belkar!


----------



## The Ubbergeek

I'd say simply darker, 'eviler' versions of the local culture's names, unless they had a much better upbringing and all...


Akuma and Gouki for a japonesque setting?


----------



## Tonguez

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> I'd say simply darker, 'eviler' versions of the local culture's names,




like Edward? Edward is a very evil name


----------



## Klaus

Voadam said:
			
		

> Some more info on my Rigus tieflings:
> 
> Criella: Madame of the Spoils of War brothel, secretly a warlock and second highest ranking cultist of Belial in Rigus.
> Linaera: Sadistic dominatrix in the Spoils of War, secretly warlock cultist of Belial.
> Liera: "Masseuse" at the Spoils of War. Chatty. Spade tail.
> Verankht: Mercykiller city guard. Said to know about Azer forgemaster murders.
> Zarunkumar: Factor/representative for a warlord in the city, cruel, sadistic, decadent. His tiefling appearance is actually just a cover for this rakshasa sorcerer, highest ranking cultist of Belial in the city.
> Marchaud Vinton: Concierge at the Velvet Parlor.
> Verstaadt: Local city guide provided by the Velvet Parlour.
> Kiltre: Skirmisher rescued from Asherake, knows secret tunnel path to Lion's gate.



 There's also Kylee, the tout in Sigil.


----------

